# manual grinder size



## mosparky (Jan 29, 2017)

I think I want to give sausage making a try. One prob is I very well may be the only one in the family that will eat some of the things I make. Most of the family have bland taste and sensitive pallets. So small batches may be the norm. Grinding 5-8 lbs at a time might be the norm with a foreseeable 20 lb max.

 What size grinder do y'all recommend I get ? I'm thinking a #32, but a concern has been raised that unless i but a motor on it I may find it too difficult to crank. Alot of meat goes in the throat at once. I think I have a gearmotor somewhere that I could eventually put on it, but that just makes teardown for clean up a bit more complicated. I have no idea how fast 5 lbs goes thru a 32, but thinking I will spend more time cleaning up than actual grinding. Not sure why that rubs me wrong. At the same I don't want to work until retirement try to get thru 20 lbs.

 At this time I'm only considering the # 10 and #32 (without wheel) from Northern tool. Budget minded.

What are your thoughts ?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 30, 2017)

I have the Kitchener #12 from Northern tool...   If you wait a bit, you can get it for under $100...  their catalogues have discount coupons you can use...   I would recommend an electric grinder...   You can grind beef, pork, chicken, turkey, nuts, veggies etc... 

As far a spices goes, you can make anything your family likes...   turkey burgers with their favorite spices..    You can purchase beef, pork in the "on sale" bin and grind it for better ground meat that you KNOW what's in it....  I buy on sale meat and freeze it until I get 25-30#'s then grind it...     I just bought bigger holed plates for my grinder to add to the texture of stuff I grind....   1/2" and 3/4" holes and an extra knife..   You can sharpen knives and re-face plates so the grinder works "as new" and maybe better than new...  Cranky Buzzard has a wonderful U-Tube video series on "tuning up your grinder"....    I promise you will NOT kick yourself for waiting and purchasing an electric grinder...













Grinder.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 30, 2017


















GRINDER PLATES 3-4 1-2.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 30, 2017






http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200451267_200451267

Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2017)

I also have a #12 electric grinder. For many years I used a hand crank and even for small batches it will wear you out. 

We grind all of our own hamburger, chicken, turkey, as well as whatever meat for sausage.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hit send too early! The #32 is a beast and if you are only doing small batches it is overkill. Also it is a beast to hand crank, a motor or drill (corded, nor battery) really help.

The #10 is what we have and for small batches it is okay. Since going electric it's collecting dust. Only keep it around in add the Zombie Apocalypse happens and there's no power!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm with Dave and Case, the electric #12 is the way to go.

Also, most all of the #32 manual grinders I've looked at are more than the Kitchener would cost you.  In one of my videos I talk about the Kitchener, and I true up the plates and the knife for it.  It's now my "go to" grinder because the all stainless steel #12 I have is really heavy!


----------



## tropics (Jan 30, 2017)

I have the Kitchener #12 it grinds faster then I can feed it.

Richie


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2017)

Ditto on the Kitchener   Mine works great

Gary


----------



## mosparky (Jan 30, 2017)

Ok, you convenced me. I'd far rather work smart than hard. I guess I'll hold off a bit and get the elect #12. Buy once/ cry once.

Dave, I work in the meat dept of the local grocery, you can bet I can only afford to shop the on sale mark down bin, As for burger, I only buy the stuff we/I make from table trim. I have issues about the stuff we currently get in bulk and the 1# chubs. Table trim or do without. I know what's in it.


----------



## boomerangg22 (Jan 30, 2017)

mosparky said:


> Ok, you convenced me. I'd far rather work smart than hard. I guess I'll hold off a bit and get the elect #12. Buy once/ cry once.
> 
> Dave, I work in the meat dept of the local grocery, you can bet I can only afford to shop the on sale mark down bin, As for burger, I only buy the stuff we/I make from table trim. I have issues about the stuff we currently get in bulk and the 1# chubs. Table trim or do without. I know what's in it.


I'm with you mosparky, I worked in a meat department for 25 years and i can hardly eat that stuff in a tube.


----------

